

Vignettes of Evolutionary Biologists Large and Small - antigizmo
http://www.unz.com/article/vignettes-of-famous-evolutionary-biologists-large-and-small

======
linhchi
The author Trivers writes this paper about the functional aspect of trust,
lie.. some emotions.. in evolution. He gives examples in biology which is
quite interesting to read, though I find the paper long.

The Evolution of Reciprocal Altruism

[http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/images/uploads/Trivers-
Evolu...](http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/images/uploads/Trivers-
EvolutionReciprocalAltruism.pdf)

